# Turned tops



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's a little quick tutorial on my way of turning tops... There are lots of ways to skin this cat, and many of them are probably better than my method.

I start with a 2x2x6 piece of dry silver maple. Hard maple would probably be better, but it doesn't grow around here. Any tight grained wood should work just fine. I put a tenon on one end and hold it in a chuck.


 



I like to turn the handle first because it gives me access to the top surface for texturing. I've turned them the other way around also, but this makes more sense for me.


 


Here's my homemade chatter tool... Sexy, huh?


 


It gets the job done.


 


I use a little point tool to define the textured area... Makes for a cleaner look, I think.


 



 



Handful of sharpies for color. I turn the lathe speed all the way down for the coloring. Otherwise, you can burn up the tip of the marker... Been there, done that.


 



I use a detail gouge to roll the edge... Just like turning a bead.


 


Pare away the rest of the wood while turning the bottom side of the top. I just part them off with the detail gouge which leaves me a smooth point. Some folks do it with a skew, but my skew and I don't get along that well.


 


It spins!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2015)

Very cool project and tutorial. Imagine some kid who's never even seen a toy all the sudden having something like that. Very good of ya mate. 

I wish I could envision how the chatter tool works. You use it while the top is spinning? I just can't picture it. Maybe YT has a video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Very cool project and tutorial. Imagine some kid who's never even seen a toy all the sudden having something like that. Very good of ya mate.
> 
> I wish I could envision how the chatter tool works. You use it while the top is spinning? I just can't picture it. Maybe YT has a video.



It's dead easy. Lathe speed around 600(not critical) and you mash it onto the surface and drag it across while it spins. It makes an awful screeching sound as it vibrates across the surface.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2015)

That explains a lot, I've been doing them backwards. I was turning the pointy side and then the handle as I worked towards the headstock. This looks much easier to do. Of course I always like to make things hard for myself. It makes the sense of accomplishment all the bigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2015)

Very cool....now...what did you use for the metal part of the chatter tool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool....now...what did you use for the metal part of the chatter tool?



An old reciprocating saw blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting.....thank you sir. That's 2 things I need to make now from that blade....a parting tool and now a chatter tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2015)

Very cool! It's good of you to do these, I meant to say that in the other thread. Way to go Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 29, 2015)

DKMD said:


> It makes an awful screeching sound as it vibrates across the surface.



All my tools do that. Does that make them all texturing tools?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

DKMD said:


> An old reciprocating saw blade



Aha! That's why it worked so well. Those blades already go up and down really fast! Genius Doc.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2015)

I say Doc, that is a snazzy tutorial. I think I will make a few of them to play with while I wait for my morning coffee to brew. Thanks.
Also, thank you for making tops for those children.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That explains a lot, I've been doing them backwards. I was turning the pointy side and then the handle as I worked towards the headstock. This looks much easier to do. Of course I always like to make things hard for myself. It makes the sense of accomplishment all the bigger


Didn't I tell you to start furthest away from the headstock???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Didn't I tell you to start furthest away from the headstock???



I always tart furthest from the headstock, but I was turning the pointy end of the top first and then moving in to turn the handle, Looking at his method, it I can get a clean part on the pointy end of the top it should be much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I always tart furthest from the headstock, but I was turning the pointy end of the top first and then moving in to turn the handle, Looking at his method, it I can get a clean part on the pointy end of the top it should be much easier.


That's what I meant... obviously. 

Psh


----------



## TimR (Mar 30, 2015)

Interesting doc....never considered turning the handle first, but it definitely has merits over the other way...including better ability to use the top, most visible, surface for embellishing with chatter. I've always done opposite, cuz that's how I saw it done! I think you need to add a little spherical bead to the top of the handle while you're at it! 
Great looking top and easy to follow tutorial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2015)

They work like a charm! 

Found out trans tint should be applied with gloves also... Haha

Thanks for the tutorial Doc!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 4, 2015)

This is awesome. I turned some a while back and I keep them at my desk. You just can't help yourself but to give them a spin every time you see them. Nice work. I love the patterned top and may try that for my next one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

@DKMD - Thanks Doc! This made things much easier than the way I had been doing them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

